
PostgreSQL 13 RC 1 Released - pella
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/2072/
======
pella
PostgreSQL 13 RC1 Release Notes

[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/13/release-13.html](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/13/release-13.html)

